# Red Corsa Paint Fade



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all....as we all know Vauxhall paint can fade sometimes! Just thought I'd share this with you. Picking this up at the weekend to try and get back to life. Will post up more photos at the weekend.



Cheers.


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

Good luck! Get some photos of the polishing up on here when you can


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd really love to work on one of these just to see what I could do! 

Enjoy!


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

That is absolutely terrible! How can people let their cars become like that?!


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

I got my Micra like that need to start work on it ! Half pink half red . 
Good luck and show us the results


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

brettblade said:


> That is absolutely terrible! How can people let their cars become like that?!


More to the point, how on earth can Vauxhall keep punting out cars with paint that is clearly not fit for purpose. Get with it VX - clearcoat is not that expensive!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow, i'd like to have a go on of of these. Fogive my ignorance but will this be able to revived to a nice shiney red state??


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

good luck with that fella.
will look forwred to the end results


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow vauxhall really need to sort out their red paint lol always the vauxhalls


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Very satisfying to do this type of work.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

get a good 50/50 up with that...

Lucky [email protected]@er... would love to do one of them!

:thumb:


----------



## rbj*rbj (Aug 21, 2008)

will be a great project


----------



## R&SKXA (May 19, 2013)

Subscribed, I gotta see this! Good luck!


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

How much work do they take to bring back to life?


----------



## Timmya111s (Apr 30, 2013)

My girlfriends got one very similar (but not quite as bad!) as that. Hasten to add got in to that state before we got together!! 

About to order Das Pro & a few bits to use it as a test, sorry I mean to sort it out :thumb:


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Astra red, yep I've got one coming in soon. 
I'll do a full write up on it.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I 'll keep an eye on this one.
just out of curiosity. will you need a drep cut to get one this bad back to life?


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Guys....just a quick update. Just got back from picking the car up in Bristol so a long day! Took some proper before pics to document the process. Couldn't resist having a little go on the paint tho! Thanks for your interest so far and i'll keep updating.





























Cheers.


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

want!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Omg:doublesho looking forward to the finished pics:thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Really want to get my hands on one of these


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

Looking good. What machine and polish combo are you using to bring back the colour?


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Somebody that lives by me has the same car, in the same state and the urge to knock on their door and detail their car is killing me! 

I just want to make it look shiny again


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

S1600Marc said:


> Somebody that lives by me has the same car, in the same state and the urge to knock on their door and detail their car is killing me!
> 
> I just want to make it look shiny again


Dares you to...........


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

S1600Marc said:


> Somebody that lives by me has the same car, in the same state and the urge to knock on their door and detail their car is killing me!
> 
> I just want to make it look shiny again


If you know them offer it as a birthday present. No way will they be disappointed.


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

pringle_addict said:


> More to the point, how on earth can Vauxhall keep punting out cars with paint that is clearly not fit for purpose. Get with it VX - clearcoat is not that expensive!


Vauxhall changed from Flame Red to Power Red in 2007 which has a clearcoat on it, so the latest generation of cars won't fade.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Freddie said:


> If you know them offer it as a birthday present. No way will they be disappointed.


I don't know them though, that's the thing... I'd just look like a fool knocking a randomers door. Can I clean your car pweeeeease :detailer: :buffer:

:tumbleweed:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

S1600Marc said:


> I don't know them though, that's the thing... I'd just look like a fool knocking a randomers door. Can I clean your car pweeeeease :detailer: :buffer:
> 
> :tumbleweed:


 Nothing wrong with doing that!! they can only say no, and look at the challenge :thumb:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Must be very rewarding, doing one of these.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all......only had a couple of hours today to play with the Corsa paint. Got the bonnet completed now and had a few test areas on the car experimenting with different products and pads. Here are a few pics......











Cheers for now.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

That's unreal!


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Outrageous!

Bet you had fun! And some comically red pads!


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

Show your neighbours this corsa and let them know that you can do their car of they wish. It could be that they have been to a garage who recommended a respray which was to much ££££££. They may not realise it just needs a detail.


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks good ! What did you use on the bonnet ? Pads compound combo? Polish?


----------



## Ashley6 (Oct 7, 2012)

pringle_addict said:


> More to the point, how on earth can Vauxhall keep punting out cars with paint that is clearly not fit for purpose. Get with it VX - clearcoat is not that expensive!





Megs Lad said:


> Wow vauxhall really need to sort out their red paint lol always the vauxhalls


I have a 2010 Corsa VXR. No clear coat, stone chips galore, never seen a car with this many miles on with so many chips.

Absolute joke.

Anyway, good work on the paint mate!


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

you have made that car worth soo much more now, good way to buy a cheap car if the paints like that


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Got a bit more done today........











Been quite time consuming doing all the fiddly bits round the door etc. To answer some of the earlier questions the products used so far have been:

G3 Compound on a Farecla compounding pad
Menz FG500 on a 3m Green Pad
Menz FF3000 on a 3M Blue Pad
All used with a Lighter weight Rotary.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Some more from today.....













Only Drivers Door and Front wing left now to do now then on to the engine/door shuts and wheels off.

Cheers


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

Great read. What are your plans with it when finished?


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Coming along a treat, you must be very pleased with your work. Well done keep it up nearly there:thumb:


----------

